# We have experienced a grave loss *UPDATED*



## Janice (Sep 28, 2005)

Janice AKA mac_obsession passed away early this morning 9.28.05 after dealing with a chronic illness for half of her short life. 

Janice has been a Specktra member since its inception; she quickly proved her mettle and has been a vital member of our Staff, serving as Veteran Moderator, for over a year. Janice was a compassionate, brave, strong soul and her presence here will be deeply missed.

Janice is survived by her soon to be eight year old daughter Ciara, her significant other Tom & both of her parents.  

I will post any memorial service information I receive, as well as flower or donation information.

Update 9.28.05 9:54 PM

Tom informs me there will be no flowers at her memorial. Her services will be at 12 PM 9.29.05, the location will not be publically disclosed.

Ciara's relatives are in the process of setting a trust fund up for her. When I get that information I will pass it along so that those who wish to contribute will be able to.

Update 9.30.05 8:28 PM

We have added Janice's Memorial to the site.


----------



## JamericanDiva (Sep 28, 2005)

My heartfelt condolences go out to her family and I continue to keep them in my prayers that God may grant them the strength to cope with this great loss.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thats horrible. 2 of my 4 tokens here were from AWESOME swaps with her. I had no idea she was ill. This is quite a shock to me.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 28, 2005)

I still cannot believe she's gone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 ... rest in peace my sweet friend.. i know u r with the angels and my only consolation is that u r no longer in pain anymore... i miss you SOOOOO much


----------



## user3 (Sep 28, 2005)

My heart goes out to her family. 

I only knew her from a few post we did back and forth. She was very kind!


Her family will be in prayers.


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 28, 2005)

I cannot believe it.  I knew she had been ill, but she was so brave about it that it was hard to remember.  She was such a wonderful person, so sweet and helpful to me always, and was my first friend here.  I'm going to miss her so much.  And I'll be praying for her loved ones.  God, it's hard not to cry.....


----------



## Dawn (Sep 28, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that.  For the short time I've been posting here, she has offered so much help & advice that has been above and beyond her moderator duties.  I never would have known she was ill from the upbeat words of all of her messages.  I was awaiting a PM from her and had an e-mail of hers I needed to reply to as she was helping me with an Excel sheet.  Please give her family my condolences.  She will definitely be missed here.  Dawn


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh, this is such sad news.  My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow.  Its amazing how precious and fragile life is.  I had no clue she was even ill, she was the type that didnt whine and complain.  She was SO nice and sweet, and always helped me out when I asked.  My condolences go out to her family, especially her daughter.  I can't imagine growing up without a mom, its so sad, because I know how excited she was about her daughter's birthday party.


----------



## user2 (Sep 28, 2005)

What? OMG that really slapped me! I can't believe it! My deepest condolences go out to her family and beloved ones! I'm shocked right now!

I keep her in mind with he signature:
You may only be one person to the world - but you maybe the world to one person.

She was wonderful and special! 

The angles are about to see one of their best angles to come back to heaven!


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 28, 2005)

Very, very sad news.  My condolences to her family.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 28, 2005)

God I'm so upset by this news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Her family will be in my prayers! 

She was one of the kindest people that I ever had the privilege to talk to... on Specktra or otherwise. When that whole discussion about trolls occured, and I voiced my story... she immediately PM'd me and sent me a very nice e-mail trying to encourage me to keep posting FOTD's. We then wrote each other a few more e-mails. She was so sweet and open. She made me feel so much better that day... and she did mention her illness to me... but she never complained. This was just a few weeks ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I admire her bravery so much and her kindness! I'll definetly miss you Jan.


----------



## Shawna (Sep 28, 2005)

Jan was all the way across the country, but she was still one of my dearest friends.  We chatted and emailed all the time.  I am just so upset by this, I don't know what I am going to do without her


----------



## lovejam (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh my god... I had no idea. Seeing her post not even two days ago, and then finding out she's gone... My condolences to her family, especially her little girl.


----------



## speakerpunk (Sep 28, 2005)

OMG...her family and friends will be in my thoughts.  She was amazing!


----------



## vloky (Sep 28, 2005)

OMG that's horrible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  well she's in a better place now I suppose.  With no more pain.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Sep 28, 2005)

OMG, I can't believe it.  It's so unreal.  My heart goes out to her family.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Sep 28, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that. She will be greatly missed.


----------



## Gloriamgo (Sep 28, 2005)

My heartfelt condolences go out to her family and friends, especially her daughter, who you could tell Jan was completely in love with.  They will all be in my prayers.


----------



## jlhinbrisvegas (Sep 28, 2005)

My condolences go out to her family and loved ones.  They will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jude (Sep 28, 2005)

I am so sad.  I was lucky enough to get to know her because of a kindness that she paid me.  We kept in touch through email, messaging and here and she was truly one of the sweetest people that I had the good fortune to have met.  I am going to miss her precense here very much and I am going to miss hitting eachother up for little chats.

My deepest condolences go out to her family.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 28, 2005)

She was one of the first people to welcome me to Specktra and I always appreciated her posts.  It will be difficult for her family but they will have been expecting this for some time but how do you prepare an eight year old for such a loss?  My heart really goes out to her daughter who will be without her mother during what should be the happiest years of her life.

Words just fail me at times like this.


----------



## caroni99 (Sep 28, 2005)

This is so sad. My heart goes out to her family and I will keep them in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Grace (Sep 28, 2005)

what horrible news. i'm pretty new but it's obvious that she had been beloved by everyone. the first thing that crossed my mind was "what about her daughter". i know her daughter's birthday was coming up quickly. it just goes to show that you can loose anyone so quick.

my condolences.


----------



## Jen1234 (Sep 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear this. It makes her signature seems especially poignant.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  god I don't know WHAT to say here....just wow...I will miss her for sure...


----------



## orodwen (Sep 29, 2005)

what? she died? oh, janice, i had no idea she was dealing w/ such a thing in her life. :crap:  i'm at a total loss for words; death has that effect.  i know it was probably personal, seeing that she didn't bring it up much, but what illness was she fighting? i'm saddened by this community's loss but i feel most for her daughter, SO & parents.  what a hole has been left in their souls...


----------



## crimsonette (Sep 29, 2005)

Her family and friends are in my thoughts, especially her daughter- she must have been one heck of a Mom!! She welcomed me to Specktra and was so helpful and always pleasant. Rest in Peace.


----------



## asnbrb (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm truly sorry to hear of this.  Please send my condolences to her family.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 29, 2005)

wow...this is terrible.

may she rest in peace and to her family i extend my deepest condolences <3

she was always so sweet and so upbeat. she always had something nice to say and was always so positive. i know i'm not nearly as tenured as many of the members here, but even in this short time she has been so sweet to me...

i can't believe she's gone :[


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 29, 2005)

That just hit me in the face so hard I don't even know what to say. Even though we never met and only spoke on Specktra I feel it in my heart. All my thoughts and prayers go out to her and her family.


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Sep 29, 2005)

This is a terrible loss. A huge shocker, too. This woman was the kindest, most welcoming person on Specktra. My condolences to her friends and family, especially her daughter who I feel for.


----------



## ishtarchick (Sep 29, 2005)

that is so sad, i can not believe she's gone, but it better be for good if she was ill, I hope she's in peace now. my condolences to her family and daughter. god have her in his glory.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh my god 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't much speak with her, but she was always so kind and so helpful.  My thoughts are with her family, this is so sad


----------



## aquarius11 (Sep 29, 2005)

God Bless Janice....she is resting in peace.  She will be missed by many.  My condolences go out to her family, friends, and her beloved daughter.


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 29, 2005)

My condolences to her loved ones; she was one of the friendliest people on these boards, always looked forward to reading her helpful, warm-hearted posts. A great loss to many, a sad day for us all. I hope her passing was peaceful.


----------



## Sanne (Sep 29, 2005)

bye sweet Janice, rest in peace.





















































I'm so gratefull that I have had the chance to know you, and you taught me so much. You where the smartest an bravest person I knew, and I will miss you forever!!!


----------



## msthrope (Sep 29, 2005)

best wishes to her family in this difficult time.  i'm sure she will be dearly missed both on this board and in real life.


----------



## shygirl (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm really stunned. I'm really sorry to hear this. My prayers are with her family.


----------



## dini (Sep 29, 2005)

*I am verry sorry for Janice and her family*

My prayers are with her and her family at this diffucult time.

God Bless her, may she rest in peace.

Denise


----------



## user4 (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh wow, I didn't even know she was sick. My condolences go out to her family... this must be unbelievably difficult for an eight year old child to cope with. My thought will be this her and her family. She was so nice, every time I had a question, she was so quick to answer me and in such a nice way too... this is so sad. It is incredible that life can just slip between your fingers. So sad... may she rest in peace.


----------



## nphernetton (Sep 29, 2005)

This is very sad news, I know she'll be missed in the specktra community, my condolences go out to her friends and family, my thoughts and prayers are with them in this tragic time.


----------



## kradge79 (Sep 29, 2005)

Even though I don't think I ever corresponded with her, I remember seeing her posts and she seemed so sweet and open.  My thoughts and prayers will be with her family, especially her little girl.


----------



## deathcabber (Sep 29, 2005)

Although I didnt know her, she as well as her family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## stacey (Sep 29, 2005)

Inna-Lillahi-Wa Inna Ilaihi Raji'un 

My prayers are with her family and loved ones.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 29, 2005)

Although I didn’t know her, I feel so sad upon reading the news.



My heartfelt condolences to her daughter, loved ones and friends.



Rest in peace beautiful lady.​


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 29, 2005)

Wow, that's a shocker.  I had no idea she was ill.  We only corresponded briefly but I would never have known she was ill.
My thought and prayers go to her loved ones.


----------



## Cruella (Sep 29, 2005)

That's such a shame.  Her family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## jeanna (Sep 29, 2005)

oh my gosh, i don't even know what to say or where to begin..... like a lot of members here, i didn't even know she was ill. the first thing i thought when i read the announcement was _oh no, her daughter...._ because i know what a proud and devoted mom she was to that little girl. and i agree with everyone that she was one of the nicest, sweetest and most helpful people here. i never knew her but this news has deeply saddened me... she and her family will definitely be in my prayers.


----------



## toropcheh (Sep 29, 2005)

Like several other members, I didn't know Janice that well, but now I wish I had known her a little better. She was absolutely such a wonderful woman, and her devotion to her daughter was just incredible. What a shock this is... My deepest condolences to her family and I will definitely say an extra prayer for her tonight and every night.


----------



## Flic (Sep 29, 2005)

i'm mostly a lurker here - who am i kidding, i only lurk. but i felt compelled to offer my condolences. i read a few of her posts and saw how much she loved her daughter.

such a shame, but at least there will be no more suffering.

rest in peace.


----------



## melony (Sep 29, 2005)

I hope she rests in peace and someone is able to her baby cope. It is a sad loss, but a wonderful memorial to have so many strangers leave her well wishes. I don't even know what else to say...


----------



## Vespcat (Sep 29, 2005)

Such sad news  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My thoughts and prayers will be with her family and loved ones. May she rest peacefully.


----------



## vloky (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm just curious, could we pool together some money for flowers or for a donation to a foundation that does research or some such for the ailment she suffered from in liu of flowers?  Any of you see her obituary and see a mention of such a preference?  There's so many members here, Im sure we could do something??


----------



## Patricia (Sep 29, 2005)

i'm still a newbie and i didn't know her but every loss is a horrible thing, she'll be in my prayers tonight...


----------



## Janice (Sep 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vloky* 
_I'm just curious, could we pool together some money for flowers or for a donation to a foundation that does research or some such for the ailment she suffered from in liu of flowers?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Ciara's relatives are in the process of setting a trust fund up for her. When I get that information I will pass it along so that those who wish to contribute will be able to._

 
HTHS.


----------



## vloky (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh ok, I didn't notice the update.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thank you.


----------



## lillady161 (Sep 29, 2005)

**

Janice is in my prayers.... she is in a WAY better place now and probably has TONS of makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 her family is in my prayers.. i know how it feels...


----------



## ambriel (Sep 29, 2005)

I had no idea she was even ill!  I'm stunned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Her young daughter and family will be in my prayers.


----------



## exodus (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh my goodness, I had no idea she was even sick! She always seemed so happy and joyous. Her posts and pictures of her daughter showed how much she loves her and how close they are, they were really sweet. I feel so sorry for Ciara and her family. I can't imagine what it must be like. I just don't know what to say.


----------



## mymymai (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh wow, I'm so sorry.  She was such a sweet person and I wish I had gotten to know her better.  My condolences go out to the family.  She will be missed...


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Sep 30, 2005)

what terrible news. my thoughts and condolences to her family.


----------



## jeannette (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh no. I only found out when I read this thread. I speak to her once in a while over MSN, and I couldn't get to speak to her recently because of school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Janice is a very wonderful person, and she always lent me a hearing ear everytime I needed one...she's that beautiful. I just don't know what to say.


----------



## stella. (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow, that's so sad. I don't mean to be rude, but why does it say someone was on her account yesterday?


----------



## Janice (Sep 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stella.* 
_I don't mean to be rude, but why does it say someone was on her account yesterday?_

 
It's possible someone sent Tom, her SO, this thread for him to view.


----------



## mrskloo (Sep 30, 2005)

Janice has touched everyone on Specktra, and I'm sure who ever has been lucky enough to have met her, with her kindness and ability to embrace and love unconditonally. It's sorrowful that she has had to leave everyone so early in her life at the same time comforting that she will no longer be suffering.  

My deepest sympathy and prayers goes out to her family. Janice will be forever in our hearts and forever with the Lord.


----------



## kissablethoughts (Sep 30, 2005)

I can't believe it.. I'm in shock! I will pray tonight for her family


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Sep 30, 2005)

This is definitely a shocker being that my aunt has just died unexpectedly also......I'm so deeply saddened by this because I know she had a beautiful little girl......I remember I was looking at some of the photos she had put up of her little girl and something just stuck out to me about them......her eyes are so full of life and happiness and I know that can only come from having one of the greatest mothers a girl could have.....it was clear that Janice absolutely adored Ciara and would have gave her the moon if she could......I just feel so horrible that something this devastating had to happen to such a beautiful little girl......I know that Janice has been sick for a long time and that her family had been preparing for this but, nothing can ever prepare a child, that's in some of the greatest stages of her life, for losing her mommy........I'm just at a loss.......I'd like to type a few words to Ciara here in hopes that they will find their way to her somehow.....

Ciara,
   Even though I do not know you or your mommy I just want to tell you that I'm so sorry about your loss. I can't really find the right words to explain how sorry I am. I just want to tell you that I've seen some of the pictures your mom has posted of you and you are absolutely beautiful. Always remember that. Please don't lose that happiness in your eyes because one day that little sparkle will get you very far. I know that this must be a hard time for you but just think, your mommy can be with you everywhere you go now. She loved you more than you will ever know and I can tell that she will never leave your side. Your birthday's coming up soon right? Well, I wish you a very very very very Happy Birthday!!!! and I hope you have a blast. I know that may seem hard to do but you and I both know that your mom would want to see 
   that big pretty smile of your's. And what a pretty smile it is! I hope that this might have cheered you up maybe a tiny little bit at least. You are a very special girl and I wish you the best in your future. Someday I know I'll see your face in lights somewhere. Give yourself a big squeeze from me and know that your in my prayers. 

P.S.~If you ever need someone to talk to I'm just a few taps on the keyboard away.....my email address is [email protected].....I wish you the best Ciara!

                                                                      Your friend if you ever need one,
                                                                                       Kiersten

To Janice's family.....I wish you all the best and I'm very very sorry for your loss.....please know that you're in my prayers.......


----------



## Janice (Sep 30, 2005)

We have added Janice's Memorial to the main site.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Sep 30, 2005)

omy. my heart hurts so bad. i can hardly swallow. and tears are coming to my eyes. this sucks. death sucks.


----------



## Hydrogen (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm so sorry. My prayers go out to her and her family.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Sep 30, 2005)

ok now that i stopped crying. im so sadden by this. i wish her daughter and family well. this is really just so sad....


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 30, 2005)

I know reiterating how bad this is doesn't make it any easier....but I can't help it. Every time someone near me leaves us, it still hurts the same.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 1, 2005)

NO!

Shit. you gotta be pulling my leg. NO. 

She was my friend


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 1, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this news, even though I didn't personally know her just seen her posts I felt like I did know her. My heart and prayers go out to her family, friends and especially her lil girl I know just like everyone else how much she loved her. She will be missed.


----------



## Sprout (Oct 1, 2005)

I have mixed emotions right now.  Saddened, because of the loss.  Happy, because her soul is finally free.  

See you next lifetime, honey.   At a MAC counter, getting gloss!


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Oct 1, 2005)

I am shocked and saddened by this news. My prayers go out to her family and daughter. Her soul is finally at peace...


----------



## Insomiac (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow, I'm just speechless at the moment. I have never imagined we would lose a member here, I'm just lost for words right now. Eventhough Janice and I never got a chance to chat on this site, I'm sure she had been helpful to the majority of the people here. She, her daughter Ciara, her family and friends will be in my prayers.

Janice, sweetheart, I'm sure you're in a much better place now, feeling much better. You'll my in my prayers.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh, this is so sad. Her family is in my thoughts


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Oct 2, 2005)

my heart is filled heavy with meloncholoy to hear such news its hard to loose a beloved once - all i can say is my prayers go out to Janice's family


----------



## lah_knee (Oct 2, 2005)

like many other people here, she was my first swap/buyer ive ever had! she was so kind and generous and she made me feel more comfortable about buying and selling and swapping online. she was a good person indeed and now she can rest and not have to fight an illness anymore. she can be at peace <3


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm so sad to hear of the passing. My heart goes out to her family and everyone who was lucky enough to know her.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 2, 2005)

I've just seen this now and i am so shocked. I didn't know her but i recognise her avater usually and just a few days back ago she compared some lipgloss colours for me which was really helpfull. She only posted 2 days before passing away aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very sad news..


----------



## Luthien (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of this loss.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How terrible for her to be gone, especially at such a young age.  I hope for strength and good memories to fill her family in this sad time.  I didn't know Janice well but I know Specktra won't be the same without her!


----------



## cherryblossom girl (Oct 2, 2005)

So sorry to hear this sad news.  Deepest sympathy and condolences to her child and partner.


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 2, 2005)

My condolences to her family.

I hope her family can find the strength to overcome this loss, my thought are with them. May she rest in peace. <3


----------



## MacLover (Oct 2, 2005)

Such sad news!

My thoughts and prayers are with her family and friends!  God Bless


----------



## Joke (Oct 2, 2005)

My deepest sympathy and prayers goes out to her family! 
<3


----------



## legallyblond (Oct 2, 2005)

I am extremely sorry.I didn,t know her much but i remember she was a very active and kind member.I feel kind of shocked,she was so young and watching her daughter pics makes me so sad.I will pray for her and her relatives.


----------



## Lele (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't even know what to say, other than I offer my deepest condolences to the family. :\


----------



## jokers_kick (Oct 2, 2005)

she was an amazing, helpful, and compassionate person, and she will be missed :[


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Oct 2, 2005)

I can't believe I found out just now, I wish the best for her daughter and all of those who had a relationship with her. She was so kind and humorous she will surely be missed!


----------



## Neophyte (Oct 2, 2005)

She seemed like such a great person. My heart goes out to her family and friends.


----------



## mybabiegurl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Thank you for all the kinds words*

This is Janice's long time boyfriend. I created this account to stay in touch with all the wonderful people she loved to be with. Janice will always be mybabiegurl. She was so happy to be part of such a fine community of people who shared her passion for mac.

I finally sat down and went over all the posts. I just want to say thank you for all your kind words. Janice was such a giving person who was always willing to help anyone, even me. Its how we meet over 5yrs ago.
She was the only one I let call me Tommy. I miss her, we all miss her.
I'm deeply touched and I thank you for making Janice feel loved and appreciated for the time she was a member here.
You can reach me at [email protected]
Youre all awesome people!

God Bless,
Tom


----------



## Bexx (Oct 2, 2005)

My thoughts are with ALL her family and friends. I hope you hug someone you love today!


----------



## hazelinsight (Oct 2, 2005)

My heart goes out to her famaily. She was a great person and she was so helpful and sweet. Life gives us these challanges that we go thru in life and its hard to get out of them. Its sad to see that someone with so much passion in makeup passed. She will bee rememebered and loved. My prayers go to her famaily and her daughter and may you rest in peace janice. Thanx for everything that you helped me with!!


----------



## misslexa (Oct 2, 2005)

my deepest condolences to her family

rest in peace


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow. How sad , I can say i'm happy she is not suffering anymore, at the same time I am so utterly sad for her daughter how she loved her so and you can see how she did by just reading her post about her.. my heart goes out to her family.

My condolences.


----------



## roxybc (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow, what a shocker, expecially considering her last thread was a FOTD on Sept 26th!  I didn't know Janice personally but I have been a member for some time now, and she always offered the best advice.  She was the nicest person ever, and I'm sure she made an excellent mom.  I had no idea she was ill, which makes the news of her passing even harder to deal with.  Hopefully her beautiful daughter will carry on her love and spirit.  Her presence on Specktra.net and in the world will be greatly missed.


----------



## cathyinto (Oct 3, 2005)

*Janice...*

My deepest, most heartfelt condolences go out to Janice's family.

RIP, lovely Janice.


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 3, 2005)

Rest In Peace, Janice.

My condolences to her family and loved ones.


----------



## Shannyn (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow this is extremely sad. May she Rest In Peace.

I send my deepest condolences to her family.


----------



## galvanizer (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow, that just totally shocked me!  My heartfelt prayers go out to her family... I just can't imagine.   My daughter just turned 9 and it just shook me to read this.   My deepest condolences to them.


----------



## bazaarish (Oct 4, 2005)

oh my god. this is really terribly sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i send condolences out to all the peapole who love her and wish them all the possible power!


----------



## shtuey (Oct 4, 2005)

*To My Babiegurl*

hi my names castle i known j w since late 90's and well she suffered with lupus 

im so very sad to here she has gone she will be missed so badly


my condolences to little ciara castle still loves you babes your mommy is in a better place be strong please

hugs kisses castle


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 4, 2005)

My prayers go out to her and her family.


----------



## solardame (Oct 4, 2005)

_My sincerest condolences.._


----------



## MeganGMcD (Oct 5, 2005)

Too young...
Too caring...


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 5, 2005)

I honestly teared up and cried when i saw the tribute to her on the main page....

I creid becuase i had soemthing move my heart but i asked what it was becuase i didnt know janice persoanlly, and how could i feel this way, it was becuase we are all here to love and support one and another and respect each other for our love for a single thing called MAC, whiel i never perosnally spoke to her i knew she was a helpful and caring individual, her life was cut too short and it saddens me to know she wotn be with us on speacktra anymore.I also felt very sad becuase she never knew that the upcoming collections were al lso excited to come out, she wasnt gonig to be thjier for that, whiel we make lists of products were going to buy we never know if were gonig to make it that long in this world. Im very sad at the moment and i cant even bare what those very close to her feel, may janice rest in peace and all of my love goes otu to her family...
and for those of us here, i honor your friendship through speacktra and love you all for your suppsorts to one and other

alley


----------



## metalkitty (Oct 5, 2005)

This's so sad... my thoughts and good wishes go out to her and her family.


----------



## lilMAmom (Oct 6, 2005)

*  I've been away for awhile, so sad to hear this.*

My condolences to her family.


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Oct 6, 2005)

I didn't personally know Janice, but I always enjoyed reading what she had to say.
I am so sorry for your loss.  If you need anything at all, don't hesitate to ask


----------



## tripletman1 (Oct 6, 2005)

My name is Manny Ehrlich, I am Janice Williams dad.  I received a copy today of the the memorial that y'all posted.  I was touched.  I did not know Janice was this active in this arena and the fact that she was is very touching to me.  I would like to hear more about each of your relationships with Janice as well s any comments you would like to offer.

Thank you and bless you all

Manny Ehrlich


----------



## polobear45 (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow ,I'm in shock to hear such sad news ! 
I didnt know her personally but we all knew her because of her post ,she was so involved with Specktra. She was always so helpful  .My condolences to her family. May she rest in peace ......


----------



## legaleagle (Oct 7, 2005)

*I don't know what to say...*

Janice always answered my questions and was so nice.  My condolences to her family.  Janice rest in peace.


----------



## Jan sis (Oct 7, 2005)

*Thanks for the Thoughts, by Janice William's sister...*

Hello everyone,

I am Janice William's older sister, Beth. 

First of all, my family wants to thank everyone for your thoughts, concerns & wonderful words about my sister & Ciara!!!

My sister had a flare for make-up that I probably will never have!  I have come to realize that through all of these years of being sick, it truly it was her way to feel beautiful, just as it should have been.  She was over here just last Thur night teaching me how to put on the MAC eyeshadow she picked for me to make my eyes "pop".  It seems like a lifetime ago.

I want to assure everyone that Ciara is doing well!  She immediately moved in with myself, my husband & our 4½ year old daughter, who has already been telling everyone that she has a new "big sister"!  Although my sister & I had our troubles, as many sisters do, the last 6 months had been a re-birth in our relationship.  She told me in July that she didn't think she would live to be old & I assured her that we would take care of Ciara.  Ciara starts her new school Monday, I have signed her up for girl scouts, just like Jan wanted & she has a beautiful pink room that I think my sister would love.  Ciara's comment was it was "AWESOME"!  We read 2 bedtime stories every night & she & my daugher have been taking turns reading stories in each of their bedrooms, but inevitably, I keep finding my daughter snuggling with her new "big sister" in Ciara's new room!

My dad has been on this site, & again, we are overwhelmed by the testiments & tributes to my sister.  I have been told that there have been inquiries regarding a trust for Ciara. Our attorney is currently setting up the trust & I am hopeful that we will have this firmed up in the next few weeks.  My husband & I would like to learn more about MAC & keep involved so that Ciara has a legacy of her mother; that is important to us.

I didn't know what to take to the funeral with me, so I put my MAC eyeshadow in my pocket b/c I think that would have made my sister happy.  When we all told Ciara the news, I told her that her mommy loved her even more than she loved her MAC.  Thank you again for your support & caring words.  

Beth Ehrlich Kaniewski & family


----------



## saab1969 (Oct 8, 2005)

My deepest condolences to the family.


----------



## Incus (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My thoughts and prayers are with all her family and friends. God bless.


----------



## Janslilsis (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi My name is Sara im from Kentucky i have known Jan for almost 10 yrs now. We have been through alot togather. We are so much alike and have so much in common we use to talk online and on the phone all the time. Ciara was the best thing in her life. Jan was my best friend she helped me through so much over of the years Im going to miss her so much. I can remember the countless nights that we sat on the phone crying about one anothers problems. I had planned to make a trip up there this past april to see her and never made it. Now i look back on it and I wish i could of been there for her as much as she was for me . Sis had a tired life and has been sick for many years. Everyone that met her loved her so much. I love u sis R.I.P and im going to miss you.


----------



## Jansmom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Janice*

I am touched by everyone's responses. It means a great deal in this upsetting time. Janice spoke often of how meaningful this forum was for her and how she valued the work that you do. It is nice to hear from you about Janice and her friends.

 This is a tough time for all of us but we are kept going with  the beautiful legacy of love of Ciara that Janice has left and we are trying to carry on. Our family has joined together to make sure this continues and Janice's sister Beth, her husband and daughter have been the mainstay of this. Beth has gone above and beyond to open her heart and her home to Ciara.Her daughter already a loving friend of her cousin has embrased her new"sister".    Thank you all again for your support.     Ellen


----------



## Chelsea (Oct 10, 2005)

Ellen and beth, I am so glad to see you here. Your posts made me tear up all over again.


----------



## Demosthenes (Oct 11, 2005)

I've been away, and I'm so heartbroken that I didn't have a chance to say goodbye.  She was the sweetest and most helpful person... I'm tearing up, I just did not expect this at all.  I'm so sorry, and you will be missed Janice.


----------



## Jillith (Oct 11, 2005)

*Janice*

I'm at a loss for words, but I wanted to post that I will really miss Janice's kind, encouraging presence here at Specktra.


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 11, 2005)

I didnt know her that well on this site, but it is very sad to know that this had happened.  I've seen some of her posts and especially of her daughter.  She will be missed, and shall rest in peace.  Much prayers to her family and friends.


----------



## alt629 (Oct 13, 2005)

This is very sad and unexpected news.  I haven't been able to log on for a while, so I just found out.  I am truly shaken, but I will think of her very fondly.  I also just found out that the challenge for this month is one we had discussed - my bird, Niles - and I'm so happy and honored to see that it came to fruition.  Even a small thing like that really means a lot.  

I know this news is heartbreaking, but it's a consolation to know that she will live on in our memories of her.  It's devastating to lose someone so special, but I guess we just have to remember that it's her time to rest.

God bless her.

Amy


----------



## xiahe (Oct 16, 2005)

my condolences to her family and friends.  i had no idea she was ill...


----------



## CaramelCutie (Oct 17, 2005)

My prayers are with her family.


----------



## may_cup (Oct 18, 2005)

I haven't logged on in a while, but I'd like to add my condolences and great memories of Janice to everyone else's coments.  She will be greatly missed.


----------



## Heather_Rae (Oct 19, 2005)

I had no idea that she was even ill.  God bless her and her family.  She seemed like a lovely, lovely woman.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 19, 2005)

It's Ciara's eighth birthday tomorrow.  It's just so sad that Janice didn't get to be there.  My thoughts are with Ciara and the rest of the family, hoping that she has as happy a birthday celebration as she can have under the cirumstances.


----------



## Kathytoo (Oct 19, 2005)

To say I am absolutely stunned would be an understatement.  Janice was my first "trade" here on Spectra.  Why my "tokens" never transferred with the move is beyond me.

I knew Janice was chronicly ill from our emails.  She was an absolute sweetheart through and through.

My Mom passed away Sept 4 and I have been pretty scattered since.  I haven't had a chance to comb this site for awhile so I guess that's why I am reeling.  The verse on the memorial page is the one we had printed on my Mom's memorial cards.  Needless to say, I am bawling...again

I feel blessed to have known her and send my condolences to her family, and friends.  Sorry this is so scattered, I am sitting here in disbelief.


----------



## niecypiecy (Oct 19, 2005)

I just saw this now as I was on vacation the last week+ and was not on here much - I don't know how I missed this before now but I am soooo sad about this.  She was such a sweetie and always had a kind word.  I just had a look at her profile and realized that she was still using the icon from the pic I posted that she loved so much.  I remember how excited she got over the funky makeup pics I posted.  My prayers go out to her family and her sweet little girl *hugs*


----------



## vloky (Oct 20, 2005)

aw, I just saw her signature and today was her daughters birthday.


----------



## hazelinsight (Oct 22, 2005)

happy belated birthday ciara!!! and i just saw your picture you are so pretty. Always remember that your mommy had a passion for makeup and it was a natural gift. She truely has had an effect on all of us. I hope that you know that if there is anything that you need that all of us are here for you!!!! much love sweetie~~~ Rachel


----------



## Christina Victoria (Oct 23, 2005)

That is so heartbreaking..  She will be in my thoughts and prayers.  My sincere sympathy and compassion goes to all of her family and friends.


----------



## Colorqueen (Oct 31, 2005)

I feel sad too.  I had not been on in a while so I missed this post for a long time.

I know it has been over a month and it is very old news, but I still wanted to post condolences as well.  

We just lost a dear friend this weekend suddenly and it is like a punch in the gut.   His wife is left alone and she is a dear sweet person- so giving.

I am so very sorry to hear of Janice's passing even though I only talked with her a few times.


----------



## Jan sis (Nov 3, 2005)

*Ciara's Birthday*

Hello everyone, 
I am Janice's older sister Beth.  I try to keep up with the postings & my family and I still cannot get over the outpouring of emotions for my sister!  She was truely blessed to have so many friends & this environment to share her talents with!

Ciara is living with our family (I have permanent guardianship), including her "sister"- her words, not mine- our 4½ year old daughter.  She is doing well & she had a wonderful birthday!  We took her to her favorite restaurant McD, with some friends & had a little party that night & then I followed Jan's wishes & had a party & sleepover for 5-8yr old girls.  I know my sister will bless me for many years for doing that!!!  

I just wanted to let everyone know that my family has read & continues to read these posting & it is very much appreciated.
Thanks to you all for enriching her life & know that Ciara is doing really well!
Beth


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mybabiegurl* 
_This is Janice's long time boyfriend. I created this account to stay in touch with all the wonderful people she loved to be with. Janice will always be mybabiegurl. She was so happy to be part of such a fine community of people who shared her passion for mac.

I finally sat down and went over all the posts. I just want to say thank you for all your kind words. Janice was such a giving person who was always willing to help anyone, even me. Its how we meet over 5yrs ago.
She was the only one I let call me Tommy. I miss her, we all miss her.
I'm deeply touched and I thank you for making Janice feel loved and appreciated for the time she was a member here.
You can reach me at [email protected]
Youre all awesome people!

God Bless,
Tom_

 
My deepest sympathy going out to you and your family (((((hugs and prayers)))))) that you can find a way to find peace during this holiday season. (((((Hugs)))))))  I can't imagine your loss.


----------



## anniewayz (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jan sis* 
_Hello everyone, 
I am Janice's older sister Beth.  I try to keep up with the postings & my family and I still cannot get over the outpouring of emotions for my sister!  She was truely blessed to have so many friends & this environment to share her talents with!

Ciara is living with our family (I have permanent guardianship), including her "sister"- her words, not mine- our 4½ year old daughter.  She is doing well & she had a wonderful birthday!  We took her to her favorite restaurant McD, with some friends & had a little party that night & then I followed Jan's wishes & had a party & sleepover for 5-8yr old girls.  I know my sister will bless me for many years for doing that!!!  

I just wanted to let everyone know that my family has read & continues to read these posting & it is very much appreciated.
Thanks to you all for enriching her life & know that Ciara is doing really well!
Beth_

 
thanks for letting us know.
I joined the forums recently and never had the chance to chat with janice but i've seen a lot of her old posts around & i always wondered how her daughter was doing since janice had a birthday counter for her in her signature. I'm glad you were able to help her have a happy birthday.


----------



## Lisheous (Nov 8, 2005)

*God bless you sweetie!*

Thank you for being so nice to me. I will miss you!


----------



## Mandaryna (Nov 11, 2005)

My heartfelt condolences go out to her family.She seemed like a lovely lady.My prayers are with her family and friends.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jan sis* 
_Hello everyone, 
I am Janice's older sister Beth.  I try to keep up with the postings & my family and I still cannot get over the outpouring of emotions for my sister!  She was truely blessed to have so many friends & this environment to share her talents with!

Ciara is living with our family (I have permanent guardianship), including her "sister"- her words, not mine- our 4½ year old daughter.  She is doing well & she had a wonderful birthday!  We took her to her favorite restaurant McD, with some friends & had a little party that night & then I followed Jan's wishes & had a party & sleepover for 5-8yr old girls.  I know my sister will bless me for many years for doing that!!!  

I just wanted to let everyone know that my family has read & continues to read these posting & it is very much appreciated.
Thanks to you all for enriching her life & know that Ciara is doing really well!
Beth_

 
Your Sister Is Now In The Arms Of Jesus Christ (The Best Place To Be) And He Will Bless You And Your Family And God Will Pour Out His Favor On Ciara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## asteffey (Jan 23, 2006)

i send my thoughts and deepest sympathy to those affected by this sad and tragic loss. specktra wont be the same


----------



## Colorqueen (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jan sis* 
_Hello everyone, 
I am Janice's older sister Beth.  I try to keep up with the postings & my family and I still cannot get over the outpouring of emotions for my sister!  She was truely blessed to have so many friends & this environment to share her talents with!

Ciara is living with our family (I have permanent guardianship), including her "sister"- her words, not mine- our 4½ year old daughter.  She is doing well & she had a wonderful birthday!  We took her to her favorite restaurant McD, with some friends & had a little party that night & then I followed Jan's wishes & had a party & sleepover for 5-8yr old girls.  I know my sister will bless me for many years for doing that!!!  

I just wanted to let everyone know that my family has read & continues to read these posting & it is very much appreciated.
Thanks to you all for enriching her life & know that Ciara is doing really well!
Beth_

 
Hi Beth,  
It is funny that your thread happened to come up today.  I am mourning the loss of my third good friend in three months- the third passing away a few days ago.  If it were not for this special friend, I probably would not have continued painting in a public show.

It seems like the whole thing does not want to end.  I just start to get up after one loss and another pops up.  

Well anyway, some musings from someone experiencing grief in anotehr personal level too.

Hugs to you and Ciara!


----------



## Summer (Feb 3, 2006)

This is very heartbreaking. I haven't logged on in months to to see this is quite a shock. 

My thoughts are with her family and she is in my prayers.


----------



## angel_grll (Feb 8, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------

